# What's happened to *Magic*



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been away from the forums for a while and don't see much about Robbie anymore, is there a reason or has he defected and chosen to spruce up the competition ala Porsche and co? I know PW Pro are doing a fab job up North and I've used some fabulous new kid called Wrapitition here in the South, but where's the main geezer that used to do all the BBQ's???:sadwavey:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/176134-valet-magic-wrap-disaster-one-month.html


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Kadir said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/176134-valet-magic-wrap-disaster-one-month.html


OMG...what a sad way to lose your reputation by people who were willing to pay top prices for an excellent service...feel very sorry for those affected geezers, but well done to Richard for his conviction to oust Robbie and show that this behaviour is not tolerated and must be stamped out. I don't know the full facts but can obviously see the reason Robbie no longer advertises in this forum any longer. I do hope that he has finally settled his debt to Richard and the other affected cars, but I'm just shocked beyond words that his Q&A was so so poor to allow sub-contractors to butcher such an expensive and exclusive car...feel actually sad that this happened and guess a 24ct reputation finished like Madoff!uke:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nothing was settled.

He deals with problems by avoiding all contact and leaves you no choice but to take him to court.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

As magic is no longer a forum sponsor he cannot post on here in a commercial capacity.


----------

